
Ask HN: Does anyone need a cheap way to move data OUT of Amazon S3? - ryanworl
Hi HN,<p>I&#x27;ve recently come up with a method retrieving data out of S3 indirectly using another AWS service for less than the posted egress rates. It is not an exploit of a security vulnerability or anything remotely similar. Also doesn&#x27;t rely on compression, nor does it use the AWS Export services like Snowball. Technically this could be applied to any data within AWS, not just S3.<p>I can do this for less than 2 or 3 cents per GB, potentially less, and reliably. I have benchmarked this technique with some data of my own moving files from S3 to Google Cloud Storage.<p>Does anyone have a use to hire me to implement this technique for them, or know anyone who does? It would be a significant savings over the standard egress rates for people needing to transfer many terabytes of data.<p>Email is in my profile.
======
QuinnyPig
Interesting. Does this scale / act responsively enough to serve data to the
public, or is it restricted to bulk transfers?

~~~
ryanworl
In theory not impossible to serve a request with this, but the performance
would be poor in terms of TTFB. More likely useful in bulk transfers.

------
posnet
Does this get around the s3 request costs? or is this just a cheaper way to
account far large data volumes.

~~~
ryanworl
It still requires regular requests to S3, so large objects would see the most
savings.

------
nik736
Lightsail?

~~~
ryanworl
No, this isn't related to Lightsail. It may be worth investigating though! I
haven't looked at all their bandwidth pricing rules.

EDIT: It looks like there is a hard limit of 20 Lightsail instances per
account which would provide a limited amount of bandwidth. The docs and the
website conflict so I can't confirm that for sure. Either way, not related to
my technique.

